# Router Dlink 524UP quemado



## Loslo (Ago 13, 2007)

Saludos:

A ver si alguien puede ayudarme.

Mi tia quemo su router, conectandole el transformador del modem en vez del que correspondia (salio humo) y no prendio más.

La cosa es que lo abro y reviso para ver que tiene quemado, y a primera vista todo bien.
lo unico que detecto es un liquido aceitoso (cerca del conector del transformador donde hay dos condensadores (eso supongo que son, dicen: 100uf25v 105c). y uno negro que no se lo que es 
(no es un chip es como plano, y tiene dos conectores al circuito soldados, y una como lata, que tiene algo raro). Todo esto se concentra en la zona de la esquina del conector. por lo que creo no paso a mas de ahi. oliendola, solo en esa esquina huele a quemado. y de vista no logra verse nada ennegrecido, salvo el liquido (muy poco). que encontre.

Mi duda es que soy inexperto por el lado de la electronica (sin embargo, mi habilidad me permite cambiar estas partes con cautin, ya que hace años ayudaba a un tecnico en ecografos en algunas de esas tareas). Por otra parte calcule mas menos el precio y es bien bajo lo que me cuesta comprar dichas partes.

Mi duda es servira de algo. Cuando se quema un router por sobrevoltaje (supongo que eso fue), se daña la primera parte del circuito nomas?. Conocen a alguien en Santiago Chile, capaz de arreglar routers?.

Eso, agradezco de antemano sus respuestas. y me escuso de paso, de todo el mal uso que haya dado a terminos, ojala me entiendan, soy un lerdo en esto.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 14, 2007)

lo que se te quemo fue un transistor (regulador) y los condensadores (de ellos salio el elctrolitico), cambialos o puedes postear una captura del  lugar de la toma del modem para ver
si fue sobrevoltaje o inversión de polaridad,


----------



## Loslo (Ago 14, 2007)

Lamentablemente, mi viejo se llevo la camara digital (anda de viaje) asi que no logro una resolucion decente con la camara web. (con el celular menos).

Respecto a si fue sobrevoltaje o inversion de polaridad, yo me inclino por la primera, pq el transformador del modem era bastante mas grande.

Por otra parte, probe el transformador del router con un tester (supongo que asi se les llama) y daba 5v. asi que supongo esta bueno, pq se supone que eso debe dar







-El problema es que puedo identificar loscondensadores electroliticos (25v 100uf 105ºC) (esos son los del circulo amarillo)

-La zona blanca es donde estaba el liquido, como bien dices tiene que aver salid de esos de ahi.

- y la zona roja es el transistor que tiene un circulo como de quemado (creo que se aprecia en la foto). el problema es que ese maldito circulo me impide identificarlo. (se comio parte de lo que decia).

Lo que puedo leer es lo siguiente:

```
H.
77????
60A??A
```

Los "?" significa que esta tapado por el circulo.

Eso de antemano, gracias!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2007)

El circulo rojo parece un transistor, incluso parece reventado, tiene como una inflamacion en el medio.
El circulo blanco ¿? ¿? ¿?
Circulo amarillo 2 capacitores.

Posiblemente la fuente que revento todo sea de polaridad inversa a la que debe.


----------



## Loslo (Ago 14, 2007)

como digo, el circulo rojo se supone es el transistor o regulador de voltaje (lo mas probable es que sea ese si es que se quemo)

el circulo blanco, es la zona donde encontre el liquido (que debe averse salido de los condensadores electroliticos) -leer todo el tema -

y el amarillo son los condensadores.

creo que hasta ahi tengo clara la pelicula, lo que me falta es identificar el transistor o regulador de voltaje para poder ir a comprar las piezas y cambiarlas.


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 18, 2007)

Hola amigo Loslo: El hecho que puedas reparar estos equipos, va a depender de dos cosas...

1) Lo que se haya quemado
2) Encontrar el repuesto en el país (Consecuencia de lo 1º)

Te cuento como experiencia propia, que en una ocasión se me quemó un router D-Link DI-704P, donde -para suerte mía- sólo se averió un Diodo Zener C6V2PH. Como quedé ilusionado con el tema de la reparación de routers, le pedí a mi viejo que comprara routers malos en la feria y yo los reparaba...

Un día me llegó con un router donde la falla era otra: Esta vez se quemó el "LDO", específicamente un L1085D (muy probablemente al "transistor" al que se refieren los demás amigos del foro). Obviamente su reparación -en términos teóricos- era posible, sin embargo el problema real llegó cuando traté de encontrar ese repuesto (L1085D) en las disintas casas de electrónica. Yo también soy de Chile, así que busqué en "Casa Royal", "San Diego", "Victronics", entre otras, y nadie tenía ese repuesto. Lamento no poder darte una orientación un tanto más precisa en cuanto a identificar el componente que necesitas, pero espero que en tu caso, lo puedas encontrar...

Saludos.


----------



## Loslo (Ago 19, 2007)

vale gracias por la repuesta.

Parti a casa royal, con el router y me recomendaron ir a sandiego (el problema es que no se leia por ningun lado el nombre de la parte). Me voy a comprar uno igual, y ahi vere como se llama la parte, y si tengo suerte encontrandola, posteo.

eso


----------



## vilapur (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola estaba leyendo este post y me tope con que algunos de ustedes conocen acerca de reparación de routers... y les cuento que yo por error deje mi router en el patio y cuando me di cuenta se habia mojado... ahora solo prenden todos los leds y quisiera saber si existe una prueba o alguna manera de repararlo o saber por lo menos que pieza se daño... 

Gracias y saludos


----------

